# Compomotive wheels



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Chavvy?

As the pcd is sooo unusual on my car finding wheels I like that fit is hard. So they can do custom wheels, to my specification offset etc to fill my arches nicely in a lovely anthracite that would be pretty much one of a kind on a smart. But I've not really seen em about much. Not familiar with the brand. I've spoken to them and they seem alright just wondering what peoples opinions are on them?

And what's the quality? 

Ideally, 15" wheels as any bigger is stupid on a smart IMO and this way I can just swap the toyo's over and keep the steelies for winter use.

I also like the blue sticker they add which matches my car


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't say they are to be honest. They do some nice wheels and are of a nice quality.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

well they are motorsport wheels to start! so nothing chavvy at all, they arent TSW

i think the wheels are awesome but i have a set so maybe biased 

did you speak to James, he is a top bloke and they are great to deal with, strong wheels to! the finish isnt amazing, but if you arent happy with them james would happily sort them out

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like compomotive wheels, the price puts them outside the chav bracket imo.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ agreed...

what wheels you looking at btw?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking for something a bit different on a smart, something you won't have seen before on one. I did think of bbs initially, but not wiht the look I'm going for next summer. I want something with fewer, larger spokes too for ease of cleaning!  so was thinking mo 1753 in anthracite would look perfect. I've got the cash to order them, would be about £500 for 4 in my custom colour delivered. THey would be a better size (smaller diameter but bigger width and a far better offset) than any standard smart wheel and actually at a better price


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> ^^ agreed...
> 
> what wheels you looking at btw?


Well the mo 1753 in anthracite ideally with the compomotive in blue and the blue centre and bolts. But any of their wheels in 15x7 would be nice.

the bolt pattern is 3x112 btw for those looking

and I spoke to adrian


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I like compomotive wheels, the price puts them outside the chav bracket imo.


Brilliant. I did think about that, I mean currently running around on resprayed steel wheels as I sold the alloys that came with it and wanted something I could stick a decent sized bit of rubber on until I found a wheel I wanted, could be taken as quite chavvy.

To be fair, all smart wheels are totally overpriced so these are about average, hence I couldn't place them without asking someone! I can't say I've ever seen any corsa's or saxo's running around with them, but I don't tend to look at them. If I do, I normally see wolfrace written on them


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

go for it mate, you wont be disappointed, i love my MO's


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet. Got any pics to tease me with? 

I've got £200 left to find before I can order them. Think I'm gonna have to get the blue competition bolts and the blue sticker to go on the spoke too. TBH not a rush, although I do get excited and want things NOW as the steels are staying on till probably march unless I take stuey to be shown off with all his little touches. 

If I hadn't bought that exhaust this week I would get them now!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

heres mine, they have just come out and we got a bragain price

teasing pics 









































































:thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bit late in the thread but MOs would look awesome. I love comps.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

tbh i think getting a set of MO's is your best option bud, get saving :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right. Sorted, I'm getting them! But I want the blue centres, and bolts. And the sticker. I think they look awsome! WIlll be better in anthracite on my car I reckon, not keen on black alloys and want something other than silver. Just had a quote through for delivered set of four. £520. Doesn't seem too bad to me


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i didnt think you could get the famous blue centre caps anymore? they have a new supplier and they come in chrome finish... also they dont do stickers but mould the logo in like mine now, unless they have an old mould they still use for yours? i prefer it withput the sticker becasue it will only be knackered in a year

anthracite is nice, we went to the factory and chose our finishes and they measured caliper clearance etc, they were spot on, cant prasie them enough


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet. Where abouts are they ? I've not bothered to look that up. If they're not too far I'll happily take a trip up there and make sure they can check my calculations on the offsets etc. 

I saw on their webpage they do the blue stickers, I just assumed from the pic that the centres were blue. They would have to go if they're chrome!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah im still debating what colour to spray mine...

they are in wolverhampton so bit of a treck :lol: and the show room isnt the best, its just a factory really


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, they spend the money where it matters in that case  yeah a fair trek, but probably worth it. As they're gonna be made to my car I would wanna check the offsets etc with them to be safe. Obviously caliper clearance isn't a major concern of mine for now (until I decide on the s-mann upgrade at £1,500 ) 

So who wants to buy some stuff off me, I'll sell you anything for £200!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Going to be getting some white Comp MO5's on my fiesta when i get the cash look great and a nice and strong for our pothole infested roads.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

WEll I just spoke to them again via email. For that price, they can sort me the wheels in a staggered set up too. I want the same width wheel front and back, just a different offset to fill the arch. Very informative, very friendly. What a great company to communicate with!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

^^^ agreed, they are a good company mate, the service is great


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

glad you've decided on comp's mate, that's what i'm after getting a set on MO6's in black, the 1753's you said you were getting, got a pic of them? 

you can still get the blue centre caps from ebay occasionally for around £40, and as already been said i wouldn't class them as chavvy at all


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Comps are awesome, I tried some 15" Mo's on my 100 (big wheels for a metro :lol and they were kool :thumb:

Get some pics up when you get them :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, well I am set on them. God it's gonna be an expensive month! Holiday, christmas shopping to start, wheels, exhaust


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Let me know if you pop up to Wolver dude, I'm about 3 miles from them


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive got CXR in black :thumb:

Went for wider at the back and supplied with yoko tyres, not a problem for them and no marking on the alloys at all.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Let me know if you pop up to Wolver dude, I'm about 3 miles from them


Didn't mean to thanks, meant to press quote lol, but i didn't know you could go to their factory until this thread so if i have a weekend free i may go and see what they've got, and will let you know if i go mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol, you can unthank if you want  I'll thank you too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Lol, you can unthank if you want  I'll thank you too


I thanked him thinking I could unthank him as a test then. And I can't. Thanks!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, I thought you could lol!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

it's ok i've got 2 more thanks now lol, but as i say if i go to Compomotive Russ i'll let you know, if you've decided on your new car i might be able to see it lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting excited now. I'm gonna try to do a few photoshops this weekend and see what I land on, but I'm pretty sure it's gonna be 15" mo5's in anthracite. Just realised I need to change all the bolts at the same time though  more money!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Disaster. Adrian just emailed me...Because of the offsets, my chosen wheel can not be provided in the same style front and back  Would be flat faced for the fronts and the ones I wanted for the rear. So adrian suggested I think about the ML's which tbh I've always loved, but my car is too high to suit right now. SO the plan is buy them and get the KW coilovers I wanted and slam it!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

kw coilovers are the way forward, its fate :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know. I'm thinking the coilovers with my current springs (as someone over in germany has incidently used these springs with them coilovers) for a great ride height and controllable damping  Just gotta find £1k now!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just had this email from Adrian



Adrian said:


> Of course. ML in Anthracite would look awesome by the way


----------

